# SuSe Linux 10.0 mit Anzeigeprobleme



## deadline (7. Januar 2006)

hi,
ich hab ein Notebook mit einer Nvidia Geforce Go 6400 und dazu das neue SuSe Linux 10.0
Das Problem: bei den Geforce go Karten wird standardmäßig die 3D Unterstützung deaktiviert, weshalb ich mir übers online update einen neuen Treiber gezogen habe.
Nun das Problem:
Die neue Auflösung: 500x300
Anzeigengröße 15''

Über Yast konnte ich zumindest die Auflösung ändern, aber jedesmal wenn ich auf 15,4''
 umstelle und dann neu starte is es wieder auf 15 '' eingestellt. Warum speichert mein Linux nicht das was ich will? 
Mittlerweile kann ich ohne Externen Bildschirm nichts mehr erkennen.

Also meine Frage:
Wie kann ich die Einstellungen dauerhaft ändern, ohne dass Linux seine Eigenen Einstellungen wirksam macht?

Vielleicht hilfts was: Beim Systemstart passt Größe und Auflösung bis der Anmeldebildschirm kommt, dann sind wieder die falschen Einstellungen geladen.

mfg
Chris


----------



## Dennis Wronka (7. Januar 2006)

Wahrscheinlich sind diese Einstellungen in der Konfigurationsdatei des X-Servers eingetragen und Du aenderst nur zu einer alternativen Einstellung.
Womit aenderst Du die Einstellungen?


----------



## deadline (7. Januar 2006)

Ich bin ein kompletter Linux Neuling...
so viel weiß ich: ich geh als root unter Yast und bei Hardware stell ich dann bei Anzeige und Grafikkarte die Einstellungen um.


----------



## Dennis Wronka (7. Januar 2006)

Weisst Du denn welchen X-Server Du hast?
Nutzt Du KDE? Dann kannst Du im KInfoCenter rausbekommen welchen X-Server Du nutzt.
Ich gehe aber im Moment davon aus, dass Du den X.org-Server hast.


----------



## deadline (7. Januar 2006)

kde is mein Liebling =)
Wo find ich dieses info center?

und zum X-Server: ich hab alles so gelassen wie es mir Yast bei der Linux installation vorgeschlagen hat.


----------



## Dennis Wronka (7. Januar 2006)

Das KInfoCenter solltest Du im K-Menu finden, wenn ich mich recht erinner unter Settings oder System.


----------



## deadline (7. Januar 2006)

es stand nicht im kmenü, aber ich hab einfach auf alt+F2 gedrückt und dann "kinfocenter" eingegeben =)
Unter X-Server unter Name steht "The X.org Foundation"
was das jetzt genau heißt und ob es das ist was du hören wolltest weiß ich nich


----------



## Dennis Wronka (7. Januar 2006)

Das ist was ich wissen wollte.
Es gibt ja mehrere X-Server, einmal den X.org-Server und den XFree86-Server. XFree86 hat mit Version 4.4 die Lizenz geaendert, was vielen Distributoren uebel aufgestossen ist und diese somit zu X.org gewechselt haben. Nun, mit Version 7.0 scheint sich das langsam wirklich bezahlt zu machen, da sich dort so einiges getan hat.
Das aber nur mal nebenbei.

Probier mal die Einstellungen in xorgsetup vorzunehmen, und nicht in Yast.


----------



## deadline (7. Januar 2006)

wo finde ich dieses Setup?


----------



## Dennis Wronka (7. Januar 2006)

Wahrscheinlich nicht im Menue, das wirst Du ueber die Konsole ausfuehren muessen.


----------



## deadline (7. Januar 2006)

und wie heißt der Befehl?
ich hab noch nie mit der Konsole gearbeitet und hab auch keine Ahnung wie die Funktioniert (die einzige Konsole die ich bedienen kann heißt ms dos eingabeaufforgerung =)


----------



## Dennis Wronka (7. Januar 2006)

Der Befehl ist xorgsetup.


----------



## deadline (7. Januar 2006)

bei mir funktioniert das nicht
ich habs schon in allen 3 konsolen probiert.


----------



## Dennis Wronka (7. Januar 2006)

3 Konsolen?
Kommt eine Fehlermeldung? Vielleicht ist xorgsetup bei Suse nicht dabei.
Ich benutz es eigentlich auch nicht, sondern xorgconfig, aber das ist rein textbasiert.
Vielleicht ist ja xorgconf dabei, das ist glaub ich auch mit GUI.


----------



## deadline (7. Januar 2006)

unter system hab ich die systemverwaltungskonsole, die normale und noch eine gefunden...
die fehlermeldung: command not found


----------



## Dennis Wronka (7. Januar 2006)

Naja, man hat in KDE verschiedene grafische Konsolen, im Grunde ist das aber alles das gleiche.
Wenn Dir "command not found" ausgegeben wird ist das Programm nicht installiert oder nicht ueber die Umgebungsvariable PATH erreichbar. Da das Bin-Verzeichnis des X-Servers aber normalerweise im PATH ist deutet das darauf hin, dass das Programm nicht da ist.


----------



## deadline (7. Januar 2006)

und das heißt?


----------



## Dennis Wronka (7. Januar 2006)

Hast Du es schon mit xorgconf probiert?


----------



## deadline (7. Januar 2006)

ja, und hier kommt auch wieder "command not found"


----------



## Dennis Wronka (7. Januar 2006)

Wenn ich nachher wieder unter Linux bin schau ich mal nach.
Bin naemlich grad ausnahmsweise mal unter Windows unterwegs da ich vorhin ein paar Daemonen geschlachtet hab.


----------



## deadline (7. Januar 2006)

ich muss mit windows rein, weil ich mein netzwerk wegen der auflösung nich einrichten kann


----------



## Dennis Wronka (7. Januar 2006)

Du koenntest mit Strg+Alt+F1 zur Shell wechseln, aber das duerfte Dir wahrscheinlich auch nicht helfen, da Du Dich in der Shell nicht auskennst.
Ich weiss nicht wie das jetzt ist, aber frueher war Yast ein Shell-Programm, aber ich hab auch seit Suse 6.2 nichts mehr mit Suse zu tun gehabt und daher weiss ich nicht ob es noch einen "Shell-Yast" gibt.

Nachtrag: Shift-Tasten spontan kaputt gegangen?


----------



## deadline (7. Januar 2006)

nö,
und ich versteh auch nich warum bei ausgelassener Großschreibung immer gemeckert wird. Ich weiß es steht in der Netiquette aber wir sind doch auch nur Menschen und ich starte mein Notebook jedesmal mit Windows, dann wieder mit Linux dann wieder mit Windows... um rumzuprobieren. Da vergisst man nun manchmal die Shift-Taste

aber wenn ihr hier einen Fehler in Groß- und Kleinschreibung findet dürft ihr ihn bei Ebay verkaufen =)


----------



## Dennis Wronka (7. Januar 2006)

Ist halt so, wir legen hier Wert auf korrekte Gross- und Kleinschreibung.
Natuerlich kann man es mal vergessen, aber einen ganzen Beitrag lang, auch wenn er kurz ist, muss das nicht sein.
Da kann man schonmal einen kleinen Spruch zum Thema loslassen. 

Uebrigens, das andere Config-Tool heisst nicht xorgconf, sondern xorgcfg, hab grad mal nachgeschaut.


----------



## deadline (7. Januar 2006)

und wieder Linux booten 
ich sag ja, is ein ewiges Hin und Her.
ich werds gleich mal testen.


----------



## deadline (7. Januar 2006)

so, jetzt hat er den Befehl gefunden, dafür gibt er mir eine andere Fehlermeldung:
"can´t create rules structure"
Was heißt das?


----------



## Dennis Wronka (7. Januar 2006)

Gute Frage.
Den Fehler hab ich bisher noch nicht gesehen.
Vielleicht kann Dir Google was dazu sagen.


----------



## thekorn (7. Januar 2006)

Guten Tag,
ich würde mich nicht mit den Config-Tools herumschlagen, es geht (wahrscheinlich) einfacher, editiere einfach die Datei "/etc/X11/xorg.conf" von Hand.
Nvidia ist so freundlich und sagt dir wie:
http://download.nvidia.com/XFree86/Linux-x86/1.0-8174/README/32bit_html/chapter-03-section-02.html

Als Beispiel kannst du dir auch mal diese xorg.conf anschauen:
http://www.euroherbman.de/notebook/xorg.conf.htm

Wenn du noch Fragen hast poste bitte mal deine xorg.conf.

gruß
thekorn


----------



## deadline (7. Januar 2006)

hi,
  ich hab keine Ahnung was da zu ändern wäre. Hier is mal die Datei:

```
# /.../
  # SaX generated X11 config file
  # Created on: 2006-01-07T10:53:44+0100.
  #
  # Version: 7.1
  # Contact: Marcus Schaefer <sax@suse.de>, 2002
  #
  # Automatically generated by [ISaX] (7.1)
  # PLEASE DO NOT EDIT THIS FILE!
  #
  
  Section "Files"
    FontPath	 "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/misc:unscaled"
    FontPath	 "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/local"
    FontPath	 "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi:unscaled"
    FontPath	 "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi:unscaled"
    FontPath	 "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/Type1"
    FontPath	 "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/URW"
    FontPath	 "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/Speedo"
    FontPath	 "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/PEX"
    FontPath	 "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/cyrillic"
    FontPath	 "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/latin2/misc:unscaled"
    FontPath	 "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/latin2/75dpi:unscaled"
    FontPath	 "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/latin2/100dpi:unscaled"
    FontPath	 "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/latin2/Type1"
    FontPath	 "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/latin7/75dpi:unscaled"
    FontPath	 "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/baekmuk:unscaled"
    FontPath	 "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/japanese:unscaled"
    FontPath	 "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/kwintv"
    FontPath	 "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/truetype"
    FontPath	 "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/uni:unscaled"
    FontPath	 "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/CID"
    FontPath	 "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/ucs/misc:unscaled"
    FontPath	 "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/ucs/75dpi:unscaled"
    FontPath	 "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/ucs/100dpi:unscaled"
    FontPath	 "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/hellas/misc:unscaled"
    FontPath	 "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/hellas/75dpi:unscaled"
    FontPath	 "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/hellas/100dpi:unscaled"
    FontPath	 "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/hellas/Type1"
    FontPath	 "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/misc/sgi:unscaled"
    FontPath	 "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/xtest"
    FontPath	 "/opt/kde3/share/fonts"
    InputDevices "/dev/ttyS0"
    InputDevices "/dev/ttyS1"
    InputDevices "/dev/ttyS2"
    InputDevices "/dev/ttyS3"
    InputDevices "/dev/ttyS4"
    InputDevices "/dev/ttyS5"
    InputDevices "/dev/ttyS6"
    InputDevices "/dev/ttyS7"
    InputDevices "/dev/ttyS8"
    InputDevices "/dev/psaux"
    InputDevices "/dev/logibm"
    InputDevices "/dev/sunmouse"
    InputDevices "/dev/atibm"
    InputDevices "/dev/amigamouse"
    InputDevices "/dev/atarimouse"
    InputDevices "/dev/inportbm"
    InputDevices "/dev/gpmdata"
    InputDevices "/dev/mouse"
    InputDevices "/dev/usbmouse"
    InputDevices "/dev/adbmouse"
    InputDevices "/dev/input/mice"
    InputDevices "/dev/input/event0"
    InputDevices "/dev/pointer0"
    InputDevices "/dev/pointer1"
    InputDevices "/dev/pointer2"
    InputDevices "/dev/pointer3"
  EndSection
  
  Section "ServerFlags"
    Option	   "AllowMouseOpenFail"
  EndSection
  
  Section "Module"
    Load		 "glx"
    Load		 "type1"
    Load		 "extmod"
    Load		 "dbe"
    Load		 "freetype"
    Load		 "v4l"
  EndSection
  
  Section "InputDevice"
    Driver	   "kbd"
    Identifier   "Keyboard[0]"
    Option	   "Protocol" "Standard"
    Option	   "XkbLayout" "de"
    Option	   "XkbModel" "pc105"
    Option	   "XkbRules" "xfree86"
    Option	   "XkbVariant" "nodeadkeys"
  EndSection
  
  
  Section "InputDevice"
    Driver	   "mouse"
    Identifier   "Mouse[1]"
    Option	   "Device" "/dev/input/mice"
    Option	   "Name" "PS/2 Mouse"
    Option	   "Protocol" "explorerps/2"
    Option	   "Vendor" "Sysp"
  EndSection
  
  Section "InputDevice"
    Driver	   "synaptics"
    Identifier   "Mouse[3]"
    Option	   "AccelFactor" "0.1"
    Option	   "BottomEdge" "650"
    Option	   "CircScrollDelta" "0.1"
    Option	   "CircScrollTrigger" "2"
    Option	   "CircularScrolling" "1"
    Option	   "Device" "/dev/input/mice"
    Option	   "EdgeMotionMaxSpeed" "15"
    Option	   "EdgeMotionMinSpeed" "15"
    Option	   "Emulate3Buttons" "on"
    Option	   "EmulateMidButtonTime" "75"
    Option	   "FingerHigh" "15"
    Option	   "FingerLow" "14"
    Option	   "HorizScrollDelta" "20"
    Option	   "InputFashion" "Mouse"
    Option	   "LeftEdge" "120"
    Option	   "MaxSpeed" "1"
    Option	   "MaxTapMove" "110"
    Option	   "MaxTapTime" "180"
    Option	   "MinSpeed" "0.2"
    Option	   "Name" "ALPS;Touchpad"
    Option	   "Protocol" "auto-dev"
    Option	   "RightEdge" "830"
    Option	   "SHMConfig" "on"
    Option	   "TopEdge" "120"
    Option	   "UpDownScrolling" "1"
    Option	   "Vendor" "Sysp"
    Option	   "VertScrollDelta" "20"
    Option	   "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"
  EndSection
  
  
  Section "Monitor"
    DisplaySize  332 207
    HorizSync	30-82
    Identifier   "Monitor[0]"
    ModelName	"1280X800@75HZ"
    Option	   "DPMS"
    VendorName   "--> LCD"
    VertRefresh  50-75
    UseModes	 "Modes[0]"
  EndSection
  
  
  Section "Modes"
    Identifier   "Modes[0]"
    Modeline 	"1280x800" 104.35 1280 1360 1496 1712 800 801 804 835
    Modeline 	"1280x800" 88.68 1280 1352 1488 1696 800 801 804 830
    Modeline 	"1280x768" 99.17 1280 1352 1488 1696 768 769 772 801
    Modeline 	"1280x768" 84.35 1280 1344 1480 1680 768 769 772 797
    Modeline 	"1024x768" 79.52 1024 1080 1192 1360 768 769 772 801
    Modeline 	"1024x768" 67.48 1024 1080 1184 1344 768 769 772 797
    Modeline 	"800x600" 47.53 800 840 920 1040 600 601 604 626
    Modeline 	"800x600" 40.19 800 832 912 1024 600 601 604 623
    Modeline 	"768x576" 43.52 768 800 880 992 576 577 580 601
    Modeline 	"768x576" 37.37 768 800 880 992 576 577 580 598
    Modeline 	"640x480" 29.84 640 664 728 816 480 481 484 501
    Modeline 	"640x480" 25.10 640 656 720 800 480 481 484 498
  EndSection
  
  
  Section "Screen"
    DefaultDepth 24
    SubSection "Display"
  	Depth	  15
  	Modes	  "1280x800" "1280x768" "1024x768" "800x600" "768x576" "640x480" 
    EndSubSection
    SubSection "Display"
  	Depth	  16
  	Modes	  "1280x800" "1280x768" "1024x768" "800x600" "768x576" "640x480" 
    EndSubSection
    SubSection "Display"
  	Depth	  24
  	Modes	  "1280x800" "1280x768" "1024x768" "800x600" "768x576" "640x480" 
    EndSubSection
    SubSection "Display"
  	Depth	  32
  	Modes	  "1280x800" "1280x768" "1024x768" "800x600" "768x576" "640x480" 
    EndSubSection
    SubSection "Display"
  	Depth	  8
  	Modes	  "1280x800" "1280x768" "1024x768" "800x600" "768x576" "640x480" 
    EndSubSection
    Device	   "Device[0]"
    Identifier   "Screen[0]"
    Monitor	  "Monitor[0]"
  EndSection
  
  
  Section "Device"
    BoardName	"GeForce Go 6400 (0x0168)"
    BusID		"1:0:0"
    Driver	   "nvidia"
    Identifier   "Device[0]"
    #Option	   "NvAGP" "2"
    #Option	   "NvAGP" "0"
    #Option	   "NvAGP" "3"
    #Option	   "NvAGP" "1"
    Screen	   0
    VendorName   "NVidia"
  EndSection
  
  
  Section "ServerLayout"
    Identifier   "Layout[all]"
    InputDevice  "Keyboard[0]" "CoreKeyboard"
    InputDevice  "Mouse[1]" "CorePointer"
    InputDevice  "Mouse[3]" "SendCoreEvents"
    Option	   "Clone" "off"
    Option	   "Xinerama" "off"
    Screen	   "Screen[0]"
  EndSection
  
  Section "DRI"
  	Group	  "video"
  	Mode	   0660
  EndSection
  
  Section "Extensions"
  EndSection
```
 
 Vielleicht kann mir jemand die Datei editieren, weil ich davon überhaupt keine Ahnung hab.


----------



## thekorn (7. Januar 2006)

OK.
Das Config-Tool von SuSe ist wohl SaX - und diese Seite http://www.opensuse.org/NVIDIA weist darauf hin, dass nach der Installation des Treibers "SaX2" ausgeführt werden muss, vielleicht hilft es.

Gruß
thekorn


----------



## deadline (7. Januar 2006)

Hab jetzt meinen Fehler gefunden:
 Da ich einen externen TFT angeschlossen habe hat Linux diesen als Bildschirm 1 gekennzeichnet. Somit wurden alle Einstellungen auf den externen angewendet. 
 Jetzt stimmt wieder alles.
 Danke für eure Bemühungen.


----------



## deadline (7. Januar 2006)

Dafür gibts jetzt etwas neues:
 einige OpenGL Bildschirmschoner funktionieren bei mir nicht mehr.
 Aber nur seit dem neuen Treiber.

 (3D unterstützung ist aktiviert)


----------

